# First go at a handle



## wombat (Jun 2, 2014)

The handle on our chef's knife had seen better days. Since it couldn't get any worse I thought I'd have a go at replacing it. I've been drying some Australian Olive wood for about eight months, so thought I'd give it go. The piece I used wasn't quite thick enough to get a proper book match out it, so I cheated and cut the handles side by side. A couple of little mistakes, but over all pretty pleased it. Finished with some BLO and 5 cooks of CA.

What it used to look like.




Cutting the handles.




and Finished.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2014)

That looks very nice... A real nice makeover for that knife

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice job. Pretty wood and the pins look good. Just make sure you do not put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice overhaul !!! Looks way better than the original


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking back... I can't help but think that handle should have been on that knife from the beginning. Can't get over how much nicer that knife looks


----------



## wombat (Jun 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Looking back... I can't help but think that handle should have been on that knife from the beginning. Can't get over how much nicer that knife looks


Yeah it really stands out in the knife rack. Hehe I might have to do all of them now!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree - it looks better than the original. Nicely done!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it looks pretty nice for a makeover. Nice wood ! does it have that olive scent


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Now it looks professional. Do all of them like that.

Ray


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice rehandle job Walter. Those Intergal knives can make it hard to fit the scales to them properly.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice! much better than the original!


----------

